# Trouble with Canon Website Account and My Products



## Macoose (May 1, 2016)

Is anyone else having problems with their Canon Acct?

I logged in earlier to check my products and got an error message. Then I hit the email Canon button and went through that process and got another error message after I hit the submit button. 
Even my profile is unavailable.

I'll probably call Monday, but it seems like since they started using the new website, I have been unable to access any of my info after logging in.

Just wondering,

Macoose


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2016)

No, I just logged in on both my regular account and then my CPS account.


----------



## Macoose (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for answering so quickly. 

I'll call them Monday.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2016)

I can log in without issue, for all the good it does. In the old website, all my registered products were listed, including serial numbers. After the refresh, View All My Products shows me just four lenses, one I had previously deleted after selling it, two lenses I never registered (bought used), and only one current lens. The previously listed bodies, lenses (>10), flashes, etc., all disappeared. Without the serial numbers being shown, there's really no point in adding products anyway. Their website went from functional and useful to a complete waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Macoose (May 1, 2016)

I sent an email last night and got a reply this morning:

"Currently, the Canon Account system is only partially functional for some customers. This is due to some changes in the system when the Canon USA website was updated. For this reason, you may find that you are unable to view your registered products on the Canon Account. It is recommended to add the products that you have previously registered to your Canon Account once again and re-register them. This way they can be saved 
under the new Account system.

At least they have people monitoring the email on the weekends. I was expecting to hear back late Monday or Tuesday. I guess having to re-register just goes with all this new and improved website stuff.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2016)

Yes, I got the same message months ago, right after the website revision. Sorry, Canon – not worth my time.


----------



## unfocused (May 31, 2016)

I tried to renew my CPS membership last week. The page to do so, had no box for entering the payment information. 

As is typical of IT people, when I emailed them, I got a response that it was probably my browser (I'm reminded of the British series: The IT Crowd, where the solution was always "Is it plugged in? Have you tried turning it on and off again?") Of course, I tried it on several browsers, all to the same effect.

Finally ended up calling them and giving them my information over the phone (which took being bounced around several times.)


----------



## bholliman (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah, I lost my equipment list with serial numbers. The new website is just awful, can't find anything. Hopefully Canon realizes its bad and either rolls back to the old one or updates again to something useful


----------

